# Suggestions for Finish



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I am making a game box for a Christmas gift. It is primarily Walnut that I have planed to 5/8" with a 3/4" stripe of Cherry for contrast. I am also using a Figured Maple veneer for the lid. My desire is a satin finish that is not too thick. I have a compressor but have not purchased spray guns, etc. Does anyone have suggestions for a spray can finish or wiped finish? I do not want any brush marks, etc. I will post pictures when I am finished. -Derek


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Fibertech,

My neighbor was telling me to try mixing a light colored or natural Stain and Urethane together and lightly spray it on for a finish. I have not tried it yet but I am going to mix a little stain with the Urethane that I put on my work bench today and see how it turns out. I am brushing it on.

I have used a Satin Spray from Walmart before but if I go that route again I will buy a air brush and mix my own. You also will want to look at getting a filter to remove moisture.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Randy. I am definitely going to avoid stain. The contrast of the Walnut and Cherry is too good. I have several good stores in the Seattle area. If I have a method or product in mind before I buy, it should turn out nice. -Derek


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Fiberteck:

I use *GENERAL FINNISHES * which is a wipe on product. You can buy this in a Satin, LOW GLOSS or GLOSS. It is a oil & urethane wipe on.
For what you are proposing do about 5 to 6 applications letting each dry and rub the surface with oooo steelwool between applications. this will give you what you are looking for and will dry clear and no staining.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

First of all I am not a fan of polyurethane varnish.If I were finishing your box I would pad on orange shellac, if the semi-gloss sheen isn't to your liking lower the sheen with a gray woven pad,not steel wool. Perhaps the easiest finish,that still high-lights the grain is waterlox wiping varnish. It is a phenolic varnish made with tung oil. Let us know what you choose.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I think what Jerry described last is what I am imagining. We have a walnut box (that the cremains for our dog came home in) that has an oil finish with a low lustre. I want to highlight the colours of the woods without a glassy finish. I will post the results and pictures in a couple of weeks. My time is so limited because I work 12 hour shifts through the night (for the largest wireless carrier in the U.S) and the honeydew projects come first.It should be in a couple of weeks. Thanks to all for the replies. -Derek


----------

